# Best priceproperties where weather is good



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

Am wondering whether you can recommend where one can consider to live where properties are keenly priced in a pretty place with a community spirit close to amenities/expats as well as Portuguese, not too noisy or quiet, not too far from an airport, comfortably warm in winter as well as in summer.

Thanks for any help with this

Beverley


----------



## Bedspreads (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi, we have lived here for years and there is nowhere in Portugal warm in the winter!! Last winter even in the algarve was very very cold. Lots of people lost many garden plants and trees due to frost. The unheated restaurants and bars make you feel much colder than in the Uk where everywhere has central heating. We went to London last Jan and felt much warmer than here.


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

You might try Ponte de Lima or Viana de Castelo in the north. These places get quite a lot of rain but that's why the area is so green. It's not cold though.There's a good ex pat community and Porto airport is easily accessible.


----------

